# How much to charge?



## Sinister_kid (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, i'm going to start working a deal between a shop (car audio) and myself to take some pictures for their website. I'd be taking some of their buildings and some of the installers and employees in action. 

I've already been asked how much i charge by the owner. Which is where i have no experience. How much would be a good rate? Should i go by hourly pay or a flat rate??

Need advice. Thanks!


----------



## iflynething (Oct 12, 2009)

I would actually charge a licensing fee. Say $50-200 an image (depending on how much you think you're worth) per image. If they really want to get their business out, and your pictures are of good quality, then they will pay it. 

With this, give it a 6 month usage. After that time, they have to "renew" the usage.

Another way is to just sell them the picture for unlimited usage. More than likely, they wont use it more than a couple years, so charge accordingly. In the $100 an image range.


If you don't want to do this, then I would charge a "labor" rate plus whatever you want to sell your images at.

~Michael~


----------



## Sinister_kid (Oct 12, 2009)

iflynething said:


> I would actually charge a licensing fee. Say $50-200 an image (depending on how much you think you're worth) per image. If they really want to get their business out, and your pictures are of good quality, then they will pay it.
> 
> With this, give it a 6 month usage. After that time, they have to "renew" the usage.
> 
> ...



I was actually thinking of the set charge per image. Then, Seeing as some of their shops are some distance away from my house, 1-2 hours drive time + ferry time, i would also charge fees for gas/ferry expenses. Or do you think that's to much?


----------



## iflynething (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh no. I usually have expenses times 3 or 4. Depending.

You can "Legally" charged up to like 30 something cents per mile for driving (from the govn't) but can charge whatever you think necessary JUST for your driving time. Wanna charge $50 for driving and _expenses_? Go right ahead!

If they came to you then you can charge whatever you want and tweak by how they look when you tell them a price. Sometimes it's good to start out high and work your way down. They're getting a deal, or so they think. It's what we all want to think. If they came to you, charge this traveling fee (hell, charge it anyways to anywhere you shoot for). They came to you for a reason. Be it as it may, they could have choosen someone closer but they choose someone 2 hrs away for a reason. Make sure to take that into consideration.

~Michael~


----------



## Sinister_kid (Oct 13, 2009)

The thing is they didn't come to me. I took the action of looking at the website, since my buddy is the installer at one of the shops, and came up with the idea. Got the owners number and name from him, who i have met before in person, and gave him a call.


----------



## craig (Oct 13, 2009)

The question is How much does it cost you to shoot this campaign? You will need to consider overhead, usage fees and a whole host of other contributing factors.  

Check out NPPA: Cost of Doing Business Calculator

No one can say charge $X amount or look at other photographers fees in your area. CODB is up to you and will take a lot of research. If you do not have these answers turn down the job immediately. 

Love & Bass


----------

